# My nightmare



## FCFordLord (Dec 4, 2013)

My life was perfectly normal up until about a year ago.

I was taking Fioracet and Topamax for headaches, and had minor diarrhea issues after drinking a bunch of milk.

One night, i just kept going and going. Very watery diarrhea.

Next day, the same thing. I waited about two weeks, thinking maybe i just had a stomach bug.

I then went to my doctor. He proscribed Lomotil and referred me to a GI specialist.

The GI specialist ran every test he could think of. Took about a dozen vials of blood for tests, did a colonoscopy and endoscopy, took 6+ biopsies then to analyze.

He tested me negative for Celiac, Chrohns, , said everything looked normal inside me. Tested for many allergies, including gluten. Im negative on everything so far. He had me on probiotics for a month. Ive been on two different antibiotics since this started, no change at all.

At that point, my neurologist took me off Topamax and Fioricet and put me on amitriptyline. Didnt change anything.

Both gave up, sent me to an internalist. He put me on Zoloft for a month, no change.

Had me do a Fructose malobsortion test, came back negative. Just did a sucrose malopsortion test, waiting on results.

Ive pretty much given up at this point and just assume itll be called IBS-D and ill be sent on my way.

Ive eliminated dairy from my diet, tried a gluten free diet for weeks, no change.

The only symptom i have is diarrhea. No pain, no nothing except diarrhea.

I have a pretty stress free life. Havent gone anywhere since this started.

Im 20 years old, whatever i have has pretty much put a hault on my life. Some days im lucky and it only takes 2 hours of going to the bathroom in the morning, while other mornings it takes 5 hours.

I take about 10 imodium per day, and one lomotil per day.

Without meds, i go 12+ times per day. On them, im down to 5-7 per day.

Anyone have any ideas on this, or is it a mystery?


----------



## cjal813 (Dec 14, 2013)

I have IBS-D as well and I can't tolerate dairy. However, calcium contributes to the slowing of the digestive system. If you are not eating dairy then you are probably not getting enough calcium. Try adding in a calcium supplement slowly. The best calcium supplements for those of us with IBS-D would be forms of calcium that say "chelated" or calcium chelates or calcium glycinate. Stay far far away from calcium citrate as the citrate exacerbates diarrhea. Personally, I have had good luck with the Nature's Bounty Calcium gummies (even though they are not chelated they seem to be okay). If you want a pill I know that my naturopath recommended "cal-mag" from Solaray. Also, there is a good company called Innate Response that has a cal-mag formula. Hope this helps a little bit.

Have you seen a naturopathic physician? I was told by two GI doctors that nothing was wrong with me but the naturopath helped me to figure out what's wrong with me. She made me do two tests, one for SIBO and a comprehensive stool analysis test. Both of these tests are by Genova Diagnostics and physicians can easily order them but no traditional doctor seems to be aware of them. The stool test can tell you an enormous amount so I encourage you to find a naturopathic physician and get those two tests done.


----------



## JWeav (Dec 6, 2013)

I would agree with pursuing a test for SIBO. Prior to having the test results come back positive for SIBO, the only thing I could eat that did not cause D was chicken, fish, water and savory green -- collard greens, Swiss chard, etc. After the diagnosis, they put me on Xifaxan for 10 days and now I use the FODMAPS (I also have Fructose Malabsorption) diet but am careful to add only one food at a time to make sure I can tolerate it as all of us are different. The SIBO test was a take home breath test that my GI doc gave me. Good luck to you.


----------

